# I love my dog lol



## LoSt GhoSt (Apr 13, 2011)

Man, my dog is so cool. I just taught him how to lay down!!!!!!!! lol

Keep in mind that this is my first dog so I am EXCITED!!!

And he has this instinct to protect at 20 weeks!!!! 

His first sign was at 8 ... or 6 weeks. We were out by ourselves when a guy started approaching us. Lycan immediately stopped and stood there so up right and confident. As the guy came closer, he started growling then barking. After I started talking to the guy and asked the guy to call Lycan, he was back to his playful self again.

And just tonight, I usually take him around our neighborhood running so he never get to really see anything but I decided that I would walk him this time and let him use his nose. Well, upon approaching a fire hydrant that stuck out of the ground a bit making it look like a little man (the light was behind it so it looked like a silhouette), he just stood there, just as before, growling and barking getting ready to rush it with that same confidence. I laughed and told him that it was ok. Went up to the hydrant and touched it. Upon him seeing me touch it, he slowly approached and smelled it. Then was on his way like nothing happened. lol

Yup that is my Lycan alright. Here are two pics of him today as we went exploring this lot I was thinking of buying.


----------



## GottaLoveHim (May 26, 2011)

> Man, my dog is so cool. I just taught him how to lay down!!!!!!!! lol
> 
> Keep in mind that this is my first dog so I am EXCITED!!!


Lol. That's the same way I felt when I taught Darko to Sit.  I had never trained a dog before. And now he's potty trained, knows sit, down, and leave it, so he's a wonder dog to me. :laugh:

And I love your dog's hair, his tail looks so curly.


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

What a beautiful pup! I love the ears


----------



## Jbaz6262 (Jun 22, 2011)

wow what a great looking guy lol I can understand that, when the first breakthrough in training finally hits home you can look and say hey look what my boy can do............ my wife just asks me why im not housebroken or know how to sit on command...........SO enjoy it lol


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

thats pretty awesome. 

I do want to point out though that the "instinct to protect at 20 weeks" is not protection at all. its a fear reaction. You have a baby. Babies dont have a protective instinct. He is reacting to something that startled him.


----------



## Tihannah (Dec 27, 2009)

What kind of harness is that you have on your pup? Very nice! And I would have to agree with Kzoppa about the fear reaction. I have a fear reactive GSD. I would continue to socialize and expose him to everything you can so that this doesn't become a problem later on. Gorgeous pup though!


----------



## LoSt GhoSt (Apr 13, 2011)

Dang and I thought he was using is protective instincts lol Oh well, cool to see. He is very people and dog friendly. I always take him out when I know where I'm going, dog are allowed.

The collar I got it off of petsmart. It was the closest I could find to his color and cheap at $10. Least I think it is lol


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Gorgeous pup!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

take your dog out and socialize. go to pet stores, walk him in crowded
areas, stand in front of a store (near the doors), go to a lot
of different places with him, invite family, friends and neighbors to
visit (daily if you can), enroll in a puppy class, set up a play group,
train and socialize everyday.



LoSt GhoSt said:


> Dang and I thought he was using is protective instincts lol Oh well, cool to see. He is very people and dog friendly. I always take him out when I know where I'm going, dog are allowed.
> 
> The collar I got it off of petsmart. It was the closest I could find to his color and cheap at $10. Least I think it is lol


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

Your pup is gorgeous!! I agree about the fear reaction. They don't learn to protect until they are much older. Continue to socialize to build his confidence. Dharma has only really started to get into the protect mode. And it really has only shown itself when we are in the car (she doesn't want strangers approaching) and a couple of times with Tessa. Once when we were all on the floor and Tessa growled. Dharma apparently thought that growl was directed at me and she lept on Tessa like a rat on a cheetoh. Lord, it was ugly. Dharma is normally very submissive to Tessa but not that night,lol. I didn't think I would ever get them apart. 

I also totally understand your pride at the training. I was about to bust with pride the night I first taught Dharma to "sit" and "down". I had never trained an animal to do anything. I was SO proud of her and myself. Keep it up and get into a class. You will have so much fun and so will your boy!!


----------

